# Old Bear/Jennings compound info needed



## BrokenArrows

Tried the search, did not help.

Need info on Jennings (then owned/made by Bear) Black Lightning compound bow (split limb/two wheel/alloy riser). Might be a youth/ladies model (35" string). Set at 28"/50lb, was wondering if it adjusts at all from there?

Need info on Bear Black Bear and/or Whitetail II compounds. Split limb/two wheel/alloy riser). Wondering how much these can be adjusted in draw length/weight from what is marked on bow. Have been told 1-2 inches/10-15 pounds; can anyone verify that?

Thanks.

Like old bows, was thinking about picking up some Whitetail Hunters, Whitetail Hunter IIs or Black Bears since there seem to be a lot out there for sale.


----------



## BrokenArrows

Have been informed the Jennings Black Lightning and Bear Black Bear are the same bow; Bear made both. They allow small adjustments: 2 inches in draw length range and 10 lb draw weight range.


----------



## Brother65

Don't have any help for you, but I just made a post on the Bear Black Bear a few minutes ago. The one I have isn't split limb, it is solid. I'm hoping to set it up for my daughter. I'm waiting for someone to confirm for me, but if yours is like mine and has three seperate slots in the wheels I think they will adjust one inch up or down from the middle position in draw length. I had an old PSE that would. 

Do you have any information on the Bear Whitetail bow? My dad has one he said I could have if I wanted to play with it. 

Good luck on the info.


----------



## sigma_pete

Hi, just joined the forum and was searching for exactly this same information. I picked up a Bear Black Bear and a Bear Whtetail Hunter II off Criagslist and am looking for copies of the owners manuals or fact sheets (as I have learned from reading posts so far) and/or other info on how they can be adjusted. Did you have any luck getting this info?


----------



## BrokenArrows

I emailed Bear, and they emailed me a copy of the fact sheets for the Jennings/Bear Black Lightning/Bear.

There are 4 MDL (multiple draw length) wheels:

XS 23-25
SM 25-27
MED 27-29
LG 29-31

Depending on wheel and setting, weights adj from 20-65 in 10-15 ranges:

24, 20-30
26, 35-45 and 40-50
28, 35-50 and 45-60
30, 40-55 and 50-65

Changing slot in wheel changes length +/-1", weight +/- 10%

Let-Off has two settings: 50% and 65% (reverse wheels end to end, use 2nd set of axle holes)

String AMO 36"/14 strand

I picked up 5 of 'em for about $25 - $50 each (1 XS, 3 SM, 1 MED MDL wheels) . I have oodles of spare parts now.

They all shoot just fine for what they are. I like 'em cuzz I can shoot feathers and fingers w a stick on Bear Weatherest.


----------



## DarvyOWolf

*1983 Bear Black Mag*

I have a 1983 Bear Black mag 
I was told by a bow tech named Jerry Ratliff at South Shore Archery Supply
That these bows were built like Tanks
Mine had a problem the bow string jumped off the wheel
That's what i get for not having a Cable rod and slide 
I bought it off E-Bay for 80 bucks and it didn't have one
there is a slight nick in the " Tear Drop " lead from the top wheel but think it should be alright now how do i set this thing back up?
Kind of NEW to Archery
Thanks


----------



## Rescue25

*setting jennings lightning for a kid.*



BrokenArrows said:


> I emailed Bear, and they emailed me a copy of the fact sheets for the Jennings/Bear Black Lightning/Bear.
> 
> There are 4 MDL (multiple draw length) wheels:
> 
> XS 23-25
> SM 25-27
> MED 27-29
> LG 29-31
> 
> Depending on wheel and setting, weights adj from 20-65 in 10-15 ranges:
> 
> 24, 20-30
> 26, 35-45 and 40-50
> 28, 35-50 and 45-60
> 30, 40-55 and 50-65
> 
> Changing slot in wheel changes length +/-1", weight +/- 10%
> 
> Let-Off has two settings: 50% and 65% (reverse wheels end to end, use 2nd set of axle holes)
> 
> String AMO 36"/14 strand
> 
> I picked up 5 of 'em for about $25 - $50 each (1 XS, 3 SM, 1 MED MDL wheels) . I have oodles of spare parts now.
> 
> They all shoot just fine for what they are. I like 'em cuzz I can shoot feathers and fingers w a stick on Bear Weatherest.


Can you send me the email. I just picked up one of these for a buddy son an I need to set it for him. I need to know where to look for the wheel sizes and to refit the bow for him. He is pretty short and I nee to measure him again. 

Your infor is great for a start but can you get me the other informaion?

Sincerely,

Rescue25


----------



## Rescue25

*setting jennings lightning for a kid.*



BrokenArrows said:


> I emailed Bear, and they emailed me a copy of the fact sheets for the Jennings/Bear Black Lightning/Bear.
> 
> There are 4 MDL (multiple draw length) wheels:
> 
> XS 23-25
> SM 25-27
> MED 27-29
> LG 29-31
> 
> Depending on wheel and setting, weights adj from 20-65 in 10-15 ranges:
> 
> 24, 20-30
> 26, 35-45 and 40-50
> 28, 35-50 and 45-60
> 30, 40-55 and 50-65
> 
> Changing slot in wheel changes length +/-1", weight +/- 10%
> 
> Let-Off has two settings: 50% and 65% (reverse wheels end to end, use 2nd set of axle holes)
> 
> String AMO 36"/14 strand
> 
> I picked up 5 of 'em for about $25 - $50 each (1 XS, 3 SM, 1 MED MDL wheels) . I have oodles of spare parts now.
> 
> They all shoot just fine for what they are. I like 'em cuzz I can shoot feathers and fingers w a stick on Bear Weatherest.


Can you send me the email. I just picked up one of these for a buddy son an I need to set it for him. I need to know where to look for the wheel sizes and to refit the bow for him. He is pretty short and I nee to measure him again. 

Your infor is great for a start but can you get me the other informaion?

Sincerely,

Rescue25


----------



## rdhj

great info...just looked at my black ligtning...never knew the let off could be changed...how do you know which let off it is on? thinking of painting mine and using for bowfishing so the Ross doesnt get wet


----------



## kballer1

The axle hole farest from center(where set screw ) is the 65% let off. The fellow asking about cable jump off , you should be able to back the limbs off till string is loose and take string off the tear drop and put cable back on the wheels and rehook the string to the tear drop & crank the bow back up (count the turns when back down). Thanks


----------



## AR Traveler

*Jennings/Bear Black Lightning or Bear*



BrokenArrows said:


> I emailed Bear, and they emailed me a copy of the fact sheets for the Jennings/Bear Black Lightning/Bear.


do you still have a copy of this manual.. if so would like to get a copy..


----------

